# My Chihuahuas



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been hearing that everyone loves pictures  So I thought I'd introduce my two "kids".

This is Venus, she's a year and a half. We were told she was purebred, but she is 13 pounds, but meh, she my baby girl. 


















And this is Jack, it's almost impossible to get pictures of him without Venus now that we've gotten him. He's 10 months old.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, sweet puppies, I love the last one


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

they are so adorable. my father in law has one and he is 14 years old.. So your shake a lot. His does all the time. Very adorable.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Super cute!!! Love the picture of them snuggling :wink:

We have a handful of Chihuahuas that come to my work and they are some really sweet little dogs...and I am not a little dog person really! LOL


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

dogtrainer1507 said:


> they are so adorable. my father in law has one and he is 14 years old.. So your shake a lot. His does all the time. Very adorable.


They only shake when they're mad at me lol


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

poncho always shakes when he wants attention, and when he is scared, but mostly when he wants your attention. And of course it usually works like a charm


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...so very cute. Venus has gorgeous markings...and it's so cute, her sleeping with her bone. :biggrin: The two of them cuddling is adorable too!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Just makes your day to see our Furkids so darn happy!! :biggrin:
Sleeping with the bone is great; but the two of them together is the best!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What cuties!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

They are super cute!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awwww sleeping with her bone so cute! No ones touching my bone haha! and the little blue sweater awwwwww! Hnadsome guy! They look like they get along so well! CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love their colors! My new grandpuppy is solid brown and that's the color Chihuahua I'm used to seeing. The two tone colors are really pretty......I can't believe I'm becoming fond of Chihuahua's!!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

dogtrainer1507 said:


> poncho always shakes when he wants attention, and when he is scared, but mostly when he wants your attention. And of course it usually works like a charm


Oh yes, mine are terribly spoiled, they know EXACTLY how to get my attention. They've learned things that I can't possibly ignore lol Like their high pitched squeal and then they grunt, and then stare at me and shake lol And they don't stop shaking until I give them what they want!


----------

